# Rider Weight



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

This is almost impossible to answer. The average weight for a horseback rider is...well, I don't even know what to say. 

Generally, you're supposed to only weigh about 20% of your horse's weight. I believe that's considered the appropriate weight, but everybody is a different weight, and everybody's horse is a different weight.

There really is no average weight for a horseback rider...or perhaps I'm just reading your question wrong.


----------

